# Having to choose, but i have an issue. Need you guys help!!



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

I had a question though. I am getting my German shepherd but I am only going to be able to see him once and have to choose the one I want the same day since I have to go back to the hospitals for my treatment and once I see him it will be time to come home at 8 weeks. Is that a problem? I saw that people recommend seeing them like a few times before choosing but I am not able to do that.. I was wondering what you thought?


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

NO biggie!! It is nice to see them a couple of times but it won't make that big of a deal. When we bought our 1st GSD off line. Then drove to get her and Ace we rescued and we only seen him the day he became part of our family. 

What are you worried about?? Bonding??


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

GSD MOM said:


> NO biggie!! It is nice to see them a couple of times but it won't make that big of a deal. When we bought our 1st GSD off line. Then drove to get her and Ace we rescued and we only seen him the day he became part of our family.
> 
> What are you worried about?? Bonding??


Oh awesome and I was asking cause I saw somewhere on another thread in this subsection about visiting the litter more than once.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Ask the breeder to help you choose. They have seen the puppies grow and develop and interact with people and their littermates for the past 8 weeks, and they should know each pup intimately. Tell them what you want in a pup, what you don't want, what you expect, what your activity level will be, what your training goals are, and they will be able to help you find the pup that fits your lifestyle and expectations the best.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If this is a reputable breeder then they can probably place the best temperment/drive for you. I would be worried about having one with to much drive in your situation. Can you talk to the breeder and see which one has the best personality to suit you and what you need?

And congratulations on your new puppy! My girl is my best friend!


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

The puppy isn't actually coming from a breeder. I think he had a breeder help him with his dogs as a breeder in the outskirts if my city was the one to help him with deworming and parvovirus shot as he got the dam and sire from him.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

If this person has a female and a male, and bred them, and now has puppies, he is a breeder. He is the breeder of that litter. And hopefully he knows enough about puppies, breeding, temperament, and making good matches to be of assisstance in helping you choose a pup.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Isn't there a temperment test on the internet somewhere? That might help you determine which one if the breeder can't. Puppies are alot of work, especially a high drive puppy. I would suggest a lower drive puppy for you, at least this time around until you are feeling better.

Found it!
Volhard Puppy Aptitude Test


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> If this person has a female and a male, and bred them, and now has puppies, he is a breeder. He is the breeder of that litter. And hopefully he knows enough about puppies, breeding, temperament, and making good matches to be of assisstance in helping you choose a pup.


Oh okay I always thought of a breeder as one who specializes in them you know. Honestly I don't think he knows too much about them as he wants to letnthem go at 6 weeks I asked him to keep mine till 8 weeks and all he asked was for the payment so he can assure it and that would be okay




Jax08 said:


> Isn't there a temperment test on the internet somewhere? That might help you determine which one if the breeder can't. Puppies are alot of work, especially a high drive puppy. I would suggest a lower drive puppy for you, at least this time around until you are feeling better.
> 
> Found it!
> Volhard Puppy Aptitude Test


Awesome! I will try this right now! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

_Oh okay I always thought of a breeder as one who specializes in them you know. Honestly I don't think he knows too much about them as he wants to letnthem go at 6 weeks I asked him to keep mine till 8 weeks and all he asked was for the payment so he can assure it and that would be okay
_ 

Are you comfortable with this breeder and the breeding? Are they giving you health information on both the sire and the damm? Are the parents titled or worked in any way?

This baby will be a sygnifigant part or your life for about the next 12 years,

Ask lots of questions and make sure your're happy with the answers.

Good luck


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

nope a breeder is whoever breeds 2 dogs. A GOOD breeder is someone who specializes in them knows their personalities and knows which 2 dogs to breed and why. 
I hope you the best in finding the pup that you want and will work best for you. Also since yours is holding on til 8 weeks for you I would make sure he puts it in writing that you paid in full and are not picking the puppy up until a certain date just to protect yourself legally from him getting your money and then still sending the puppy off. Also if he is letting all of the other puppies go at 6 weeks you may want to talk to him about what he will do to socialize your pup because those are crucial weeks for the pups development which is why they are not supposed to leave their mom and litter until around 8 weeks if not a little later. If all the other pups leave and yours is just left there by himself it could cause all sorts of temperment issues down the road.


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

Holmeshx2 said:


> nope a breeder is whoever breeds 2 dogs. A GOOD breeder is someone who specializes in them knows their personalities and knows which 2 dogs to breed and why.
> I hope you the best in finding the pup that you want and will work best for you. Also since yours is holding on til 8 weeks for you I would make sure he puts it in writing that you paid in full and are not picking the puppy up until a certain date just to protect yourself legally from him getting your money and then still sending the puppy off. Also if he is letting all of the other puppies go at 6 weeks you may want to talk to him about what he will do to socialize your pup because those are crucial weeks for the pups development which is why they are not supposed to leave their mom and litter until around 8 weeks if not a little later. If all the other pups leave and yours is just left there by himself it could cause all sorts of temperment issues down the road.


wow i am learning so much and this is the first day I am here. I am really loving this! lol... and he does not seem to know much. I have been talking to him and not much background on the parents. He said the parents dont have any papers... he has gotten acquainted with and know their temperament but not too much on anything else.. my dog will probably end up being the only left since he seems set on 6 weeks... he is asking 150 bucks for the pup and many have told me there are lots of red flags there alone and with the rest of the facts they would pass on the pups. I am in no intention going to compete with him and just looking for a companion for a long time that will love to walk with me play catch and be with me. one to protect, is bold, and not shy but can be submissive....


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

My GSD said:


> wow i am learning so much and this is the first day I am here. I am really loving this! lol... and he does not seem to know much. I have been talking to him and not much background on the parents. He said the parents dont have any papers... he has gotten acquainted with and know their temperament but not too much on anything else.. my dog will probably end up being the only left since he seems set on 6 weeks... he is asking 150 bucks for the pup and many have told me there are lots of red flags there alone and with the rest of the facts they would pass on the pups. I am in no intention going to compete with him and just looking for a companion for a long time that will love to walk with me play catch and be with me. one to protect, is bold, and not shy but can be submissive....


 
Ok since you put this out there I'll put in my 2 cents. Personally, I would run as fast as I could from this guy. 

The purpose of titles isn't just so you can show it's to show you that the parents are well rounded representations of their breed. Don't get caught up in the hype of past generations and what they may have. Most people don't care about AKC papers but at least that shows you the dog SHOULD be purebred if they don't even have that then I would literally freak and take off in the other direction as that takes nothing but to show the entire blood line should be purebred. 

If he's breeding he should know the German Shepherd breed itself. He should most definitely know his dogs inside and out he should know their strengths and weaknesses. He should be able to tell you what is wrong with each dog mentally and physically and every dog has it's imperfections so don't listen to him if he tells you they are just great.

Even if you don't want to show your dog or compete with him you still want a well bred pup from well bred titled parents. It ensures you the parents were physically and mentally sound. This will help stack the odds in your favor that your puppy will be healthy and not a neurotic mess as it gets older. So many GSD's from poorly bred lines turn out bad (not all but alot of them). The dogs are unstable mentally even with some great training they are still agressive towards other people and dogs from fear. All the health issues a GSD has you really want a good breeder that will test the parents for this. They test the parents and back in the line as well and make sure not to breed dogs that have health issues. This will save you so much down the line both emotionally and financially. Large breeds run a pretty big risk of having hip dysplasia and if the parents have it and the breeders don't care and still breed them you have a nice chance of your pup getting it and is a horrible thing to go through.. not to mention all of the other issues that could happen.

It is all your choice however I would definitely pass on this guy for 2 reasons. He has no clue what he's doing and you can be pretty sure not going to have the soundest dogs or pups. Second reason is I would take the time to educate myself on how this stuff all works so that you can get a happy healthy pup that you can enjoy for a long life. Then once you learn you can look at a bad breeder and spot them from a mile away and save yourself alot of heartache, stress, and some cash along the way.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Oh also NO even half decent breeder will let their dogs go at 6 weeks let alone insist on it. To young to be away from it's mom and it's siblings. Also although I try to ignore price $150 screams poorly taken care of dogs and pups.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

run, run, as fast as you can...


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

The biggest red flag for me, is no health testing?? No papers? No 'nothing',, he has thrown two dogs together and made some puppies.

All puppies are cute and certainly deserve a good life, Just be prepared to possibly be spending a heck of alot more than 150$ in vet bills when the time comes.

I'm certainly not saying this will happen, but it definately has a higher possibility of happening than going to a breeder who atleast health tests (hips/elbows etc) their breeding dogs. 

You admit this guy doesn't know much, unfortunately that is a diseaster waiting to happen..someone who doesn't know much, has no business breeding dogs..

You can certainly do what you want to do, I just want you to be prepared for future possibilities ---Him NOT keeping the puppies until they are 8 weeks old is a really bad idea...Sounds like he wants the money and wants them outta there..

Sorry but I would save my money and go to someone a tad more knowledgeable.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes, run and dont look back!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I wouldn't take a puppy from him either. Specially cause you are doing the right thing to have him keep the puppy with the mom (and supposed to also be littermates) for 8 weeks. 

And this will assure (it appears) you get LAST choice and the puppy no one else wants too....

This person is a breeder, because they bred 2 dogs. But not a responsible breeder cause they don't know what the heck they are doing. You are getting a good price for the puppy at $150, but if the hips are bad, it's over $1000/hip to replace them. And that's only one of the MANY genetic problems our GSD's are prone to.

If I were you I'd find a great GSD pup/dog in a rescue or shelter and save a life rather than supporting ANOTHER BYB with your money...

Or I'd save up money and use the time to find a responsible breeder who knows what they are doing with the breed.

Here's some great info on 'breeders':

RESPONSIBLE OR BYB ?

Types of Breeders

Dog Play: Making a Difference: Being a Responsible Dog Breeder

What is a Breeder


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

Thank you guys so much for all the replies. I am going to take your advice and pass on the puppy and save money to get a more well rounded pup that I know will be healthy. I am very appreciative for everyones input!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

That is a wonderful plan! Find a good breeder that will work with you to find the perfect puppy for you!  If you list where your general location is in your profile there are probably ppl on here that can make good suggestions. Also, you might want to look at the rescues and see if there is an adult dog that will be a good fit for you.


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

Knowledge is power! This is a great thread with a great ending! Read up on the links that Maggie provided. The wealth of knowledge in this forum will help you determine whether you would like to rescue or pay a pretty penny for what you are looking for. 

When I got my pup, I wanted to support a good breeder that is trying to make the breed BETTER. Do a lot of research and you will be rewarded with a great companion, either from a rescue or an ethical breeder. 

Keep in mind that just because you spend a lot on a dog, it doesn't mean it can't have problems. Dealing with nature and genetic is never 100%

Good luck and I wish you the best


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

Thank you guys, luckily I got referred to a breeder with one 13 week old pup left from a guy here on the forum. I spoke to the breeder and he asked me many questions before I asked any to determine if he was the appropriate one for me. After the conversation he said he would be perfect for me. Not too young as he will be my first German shepherd. So he interviewed me and I was very pleased with him! This is the puppy right here. 

von Derrhaus German Shepherds at CityCanine: Bred for Obedience and Family Companionship!

Just 450 more than the first one but parents have OFA paperwork and all those goodies 

I'm in love


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Sounds like a great puppy AND a great breeder who will be able to help and support you for the life of the dog.

Keep us updated with photos!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He is adorable! Great find for you!

13 weeks is perfect IMO.

I brought my puppy home at 11 weeks and couldn't have been happier, their little bladders are bigger than a 8 week old puppy 

10-12 weeks are what I prefer

Congrats!!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

He's a cutie!! Congratulations!! There is nothing like hugging a German Shepherd!!


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

ok have to ask for the others that checked out the link. What is DNA'd?? I mean obviously I know what DNA itself is but I have really never heard of being DNA'd. I know there are tests used to simply try and see what the dog is like purebred or not but even they aren't considered very accurate plus I have never seen this on a breeders site as something next to the dogs. Any input from anyone on this one.

My GSD-- the pup is absolutely gorgeous and I'm really glad you turned down the other breeder. One thing I do want you to simply realize is you said parents were OFAd but if you look it only shows the dad and it doesn't say what his rating was the mother shows nothing has been done to her so you might want to look a bit more in to it or have the breeder show you their health paperwork and stuff.


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

Thanks guys, he is crate trained and all so that helps  he had a red spot I believe he said when he was a pup and had to pull him out from selling. He is the best of the litter he said and because of the red spot he is the last one to go. I'm so excited!! I am ready to see him!! Has all his shots and only one due is rabies because of age.


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

Holmeshx2 said:


> ok have to ask for the others that checked out the link. What is DNA'd?? I mean obviously I know what DNA itself is but I have really never heard of being DNA'd. I know there are tests used to simply try and see what the dog is like purebred or not but even they aren't considered very accurate plus I have never seen this on a breeders site as something next to the dogs. Any input from anyone on this one.
> 
> My GSD-- the pup is absolutely gorgeous and I'm really glad you turned down the other breeder. One thing I do want you to simply realize is you said parents were OFAd but if you look it only shows the dad and it doesn't say what his rating was the mother shows nothing has been done to her so you might want to look a bit more in to it or have the breeder show you their health paperwork and stuff.


Thank you  and on these papers when i see them a will I need a degree to understand or some knowledge? Is there anyone can help me know how to read them and know what it means?


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

i am in katy, tx. r u anywhere nearby? good luck and lots of best wishes for ur health. pm me if u want.re this breeder!


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

Hey guys so the breede said the mopm is not ofa'D but healthy and has had test done to assure she was healthy. Two of his pups have already gone to the police force and previous other ones from last years litter.


----------



## BoomandBolt (Mar 15, 2010)

we got our Boom for $150 and she is gorgeous and has a wonderful temperment. She is super healthy. BUT my husband and I are suckers and go get the "last dog of the litter that will have to go to the pound if no one gets it" type dogs. 

Not all things that should be bad are bad


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

BoomandBolt said:


> we got our Boom for $150 and she is gorgeous and has a wonderful temperment. She is super healthy. BUT my husband and I are suckers and go get the "last dog of the litter that will have to go to the pound if no one gets it" type dogs.
> 
> Not all things that should be bad are bad


oh great... lol... now its like what to do....


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

BoomandBolt said:


> we got our Boom for $150 and she is gorgeous and has a wonderful temperment. She is super healthy. BUT my husband and I are suckers and go get the "last dog of the litter that will have to go to the pound if no one gets it" type dogs.
> 
> Not all things that should be bad are bad


 
You are one of the lucky ones. Some puppies seem fine and then develope health problems later in life, some dont get any health problems at all throughout their lives. Some dogs from great breeders develope health problems but when it comes down to it I would rather take my chances with a great breeder.


----------

